

GeoFire: Location Queries for Fun and Profit - shiftb
https://www.firebase.com/blog/2013-09-25-location-queries-geofire.html

======
kav-ya
(I worked on the GeoFire library) GeoFire converts the latitude-longitude
coordinates of a data point to its geohash, and stores the data in Firebase at
the geohash. The properties of geohashes and Firebase play nicely together to
make it easy to implement localized search and location querying.

~~~
grinich
This is just points right? Any plans to expand to other shapes? (ie: PostGIS)

I wonder if anyone has substituted a Hilbert space representation for
geohashes... ;)

------
systemizer
Like the idea of using Geohashes to quickly search for "near" objects and then
using the client's processing to extract lat/lngs. I've setup postgis before
and it was more of a hassle than I wanted it to be. This alleviates some of
the pain :)

------
poof131
Spent the past month putting together an app with Angular, Firebase, and Geo.
All three play together very well and have significantly reduced the dev time.
Thinking about how much more work I would still have to do without Firebase
and Geo gives me shivers.

------
raulzito234
Very good!. It's impressive how much work you take out of the people that want
to develop new Applications/Websites/Services! This is really nice!

~~~
kombeneah
Location intelligence is becoming more and more central to customization of
user experience on all sorts of software systems. I like where this is headed!

------
kombeneah
I like this, geohashing is a nice way to go. And true, I've played around with
PostGIS too and the pain wasn't unnoticeable.

